# Manchmal kommt es anders, als man denkt (fies)



## Master Chaos (19 Nov. 2019)

Pic 1: Der Zaubertrank soll sie zur Riesin machen





Pic 2: Zunächst funktioniert auch alles wie geplant, sie wächst auf eine ordentliche Größe an und aus ihren Schmuck und ihren Klamotten heraus. Man beachte zum Vergleich u.a. die Trinkflasche vor ihr!





Pic 3: Es dauert aber nicht lange, da kehrt sich die Wirkung des Trankes um und sie beginnt zu schrumpfen, weit unter ihre ursprüngliche Größe...





Pic 4: ...bis man sie am Ende wohl nurnoch mit dem Mikroskop sehen kann. Man beachte zum Vergleich ihre Klamotten hinter und die Trinkflasche vor ihr (!!!)





Tja, dumm gelaufen happy09


----------

